# Needing help picking new slingshot



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

So it I don't have any slingshots rite now after my big move and thinking of buying a new one instead of making a new one. So I'm thinking scout gen 2 or the small hdpe small hathcock target sniper. Any thoughts on these two? I do like how the sniper can use an arrow off the fork can you do the same with the scout?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You've pitted a benchmark in versatility against a benchmark in ergonomics. I think the choice is clear.


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

Ya that is true didn't fully think of it that way


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

any slingshot can shoot an arrow. regular, natural,ergonomic or pfs, can all shoot an arrow. its just a matter what feels better in your grip.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

This question comes up a lot from new enthusiasts...what to get first. Many go for just a $10 Marksman from Walmart which are actually excellent frames, arm braced or not, then progress as time goes on to Hathcocks and Scouts and such...and make a few as well from natural forks, carving in ergonomics for better hand fit than just a round broom handle I.e. ping pong paddle type thing...although plain Janes are also popular, easy to make and less bulk.

New shooters often don't pull bands straight and hit the forks or their fingers if using a "pinch hold" that incorporates index and thumb on the base of the forks...therefore hammer hold designs may be better for newer shooters. It's not really that important in my very humble opinion however, either the Scout or Hathcock are fine starting and finishing point frames. For ergonomics of course the Hathcock or other Hays frames such as Harpy or Sere, to me, make the mark.

Since this subject is highly individual in opinion I'm sure you'll get a very wife variety of responses...it's ultimately up to you.

A+ Slingshots has a great sling bow. aplusslingshots.com

Simpleshot has 'em from $20 http://simple-shot.com/slingshots/slingshots-under-40/ and the "V shoot" at the bottom of the page looks pretty comfortable, both in form and price.

I am fully impressed with Simpleshot's forthcoming universal soldier..slingshot that converts to sling bow with removable arm brace for heavy pull bands...or just plain stability.
http://simple-shot.com/blog/revolutionary-slingshot-and-slingbowcoming-soon-to-simpleshot/

It apparently isn't available yet but the CAD renditions are as good as one can get for true universal design...and it's as comfortable in the hand as a customized combat shooter, the 1911 .45. I've got a place in my heart for this target and hunting tool. I personally think it's the most advanced universal design yet. It won't be cheap but it will be the cat's meow in slingshots...I'd start saving up for one now, 10 bucks a week for a while...and get one as soon as they come out.


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

I've made 2 hdpe slingshots based off of bills patriot template and made a system like the the flip clips so I'm thinking maybe a scout would be a easy transition


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Almost any slingshot can shoot an arrow -- with the proper rest installed. Some slingshots are specifically designed for arrows. Since a slingshot is not a large weapon in the first place, it may pay time wise and convenience wise to have one set up permanently for arrows and one for regular slingshot ammo. If you are a hunter, simply carry both. A slingshot is so small one can do that easily.


----------

